# Eurotech racing charger update



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

Per our tracking info we should be seeing chargers tuesday.
This would mean that we will be shipping kits out thursday or friday.
Thanks Les










[Modified by eurotechracing, 3:31 PM 11-12-2001]


----------



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

How about those OBD1 chips?
Scott


----------



## jettanite (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

What type of engine is it for?


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Les:
This is a bit off-topic but what ever happened to the SC for the MKIII 8V's? I heard you guys were working on something but I haven't heard much since. Will it happen? If yes then when? Any info is appreciated, thanks Les.
Danny


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (scooterman)*

It's for the MK III VR6










[Modified by Vento FI, 4:24 PM 11-13-2001]


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

This morning we got the first of our parts from vortech more should be in this afternoon or monday then everyone can get there blow jobs done.HaHa
Thanks Les


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This morning we got the first of our parts from vortech more should be in this afternoon or monday then everyone can get there blow jobs done.[HR][/HR]​And there was much rejoicing...








Can't wait to get my hands on my shiny new charger


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

We should be seeing the last of the parts (meaning the head units) from Vortech today.
If we get them befor noon I will do my best to get the kits together today.
Once we have these last parts It will take about 2.5 per kit to have them ready to ship so please be just a little understandind with us.
Thanks Les


----------



## J.\X/.K (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

You still dont answer the question people have bin asking you. Are you still making the kit for the 2.0?


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (J.\X/.K)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You still dont answer the question people have bin asking you. Are you still making the kit for the 2.0? [HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (J.\X/.K)*

inquiring minds want to know 
quote:[HR][/HR]You still dont answer the question people have bin asking you. Are you still making the kit for the 2.0? [HR][/HR]​


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

I am also interested if there is going to be a 2.0l kit


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (gargameliob)*

anybody get their kits yet!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited , I think I wet myself....again


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

Guys the kits will start shipping on 11/28/01 .
Thanks Les


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

hey les,
people want to know if your making a 2.0L kit!!!!!
answer them man! i want to know too!
whats up with the ignoring???????


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey les,
people want to know if your making a 2.0L kit!!!!!
answer them man! i want to know too!
whats up with the ignoring???????







[HR][/HR]​I want to know too?????????


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]people want to know if your making a 2.0L kit!!!!![HR][/HR]​I hate to disappoint you guys, but I'm guessing that his lack of response is probably the same as saying, "No." Either that, or Les is still in the testing phase and isn't sure if the kit will actually work, so he doesn't want to hype-up the kit only to have something go wrong and not be able to bring it to market (like New Dimensions VR6 SC's.)
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

ttt


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (vento 95 GL)*

For those of you that have been asking about the 2.0 cross flow supercharger kits.
We will try and get that system done by late febuary to early march.
Right now we want to finish up the stage 2 kit for the vr6's.
We are also going to start the mk4 2.0 and vr6 kits very soon.
If those of you that are interested in any of these kits could e-mail me i would love to get a count of how many of each people want.
Thanks Les


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Great, my stage one kit hasn't even been shipped yet and it's already out-dated!







This is just like buying computer stuff!


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For those of you that have been asking about the 2.0 cross flow supercharger kits. We will try and get that system done by late febuary to early march. Right now we want to finish up the stage 2 kit for the vr6's. We are also going to start the mk4 2.0 and vr6 kits very soon. If those of you that are interested in any of these kits could e-mail me i would love to get a count of how many of each people want.
Thanks Les




























[HR][/HR]​Whats the target for WHP on the 8V kits???


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (97VenomGTI)*

right now we are shooting for 100 hp extra to the crank. - 15% =about 185 to the ground.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

I think there will be a lot of happy 2.0l owners if this kit makes it to market. My club has quite a few 2.0l owners who like the idea of the Neuspeed kit, but don't like the huge price for a relatively small amount of additional power.


----------



## 89turbrio (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Hi.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

To those who are waiting for the supercharger kit's.
We started shipping today the kits will ship in the order that the order was placed.
2 kits went out today 1 went to the UK the second one went to washington state.
the rest will ship asap.
thanks Les


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Les do you have an estimate on what the price for the 2.0L kit????
Thanks!


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (vento 95 GL)*

We are hoping to be in the $2800.00 to $3000.00 price range.
People need to understand that just because the kit makes less power than the vr6 kit it will still take the same kind of money to produce.

thanks Les


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (ventoGT99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if you could get a 185whp out of a 2.0 with a supercharger than that is very impressive and i think it would be worth $2800







[HR][/HR]​I strongly agree with you!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Les for the pricing!! If it's around that price I think it will sell !!!!


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Go Les go. Do that kit because I believe their are more 2.0 L drivers out there than VR drivers.


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

Hey what is the price for the stage II VR6 kit? Was looking into this topic for the spring after i rebuild my motor this winter.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (QuickBlackGTi)*

sorry, don't know. You will have to ask Les for that one.
Anyway I guess he still testing that product because he has not announce it yet.


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We are hoping to be in the $2800.00 to $3000.00 price range.
People need to understand that just because the kit makes less power than the vr6 kit it will still take the same kind of money to produce.

thanks Les







[HR][/HR]​Interesting...







Good thing Tampa is a 3hour drive from Miami.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope to hear more info in the coming months.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (97VenomGTI)*

hey Les:
Now that you are almost done with the charger shipping, give us an update on the satage II kit for the VR6, and when do you estimate for it to be ready


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Or better yet, tell us WHAT the stage II kit is so I know whether or not I should even bother bolting my "stage I" kit on, or if I should just ship it back as soon as I get it!!!


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

The stage 2 kit is still being sorted out.
This afternoon we are doing some dyno work on this kit as well as obd2 and obd1 chips.
We are doing some fuel related work, right now we are working with injector size's and FMU unit's.
When we have something to tell everyone we will asap.
thanks Les


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

the stage 2 will obviously work off the stage 1??? will it incorperate an intercooler and what? should I just have you wait on shipping my kit until you sort out the stage 2 kit and just upgrade?? or will it not be in production for a while and I should just wait??? thanks MC


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

Les, I've sent an email to you and have not gotten a response, I really need to get the correct chip for my car. I bought this kit and the beginning of the year and need to get this taken care of. I am sorry to post here but you have obviousely been reading this. I have the 96 VR6 and need the chip for no evap pump, I would really like to loose the check engine light.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VentoVR6Girl)*

yYes wee can get you a no light chip as soon as we get them working 100%.
We have the light out but we are trying to find out why it comes on and off every so often.
The chip is also down on power by about 4 to 5 hp.
Once these things are fixed we will be letting everyone know so we can exchange them out.
On a side note we do have a few 96 and 97 cars that don't have the check engine light on at all.
Thanks Les


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

How about the OBDI chips. I have been waiting for one that works for three months.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Well I still have it on, but I don't complain the kit works flawlessly. People still drool when they get a ride Les. Hehehe








I can wait for more


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

People who are still waiting for an obd1 chip , we should have the chips in the mail to you by next friday.
We are trying a few new things that may gain about 20 road hp for all cars, this testing is what is holding up the chips right now. This work has nothing to do with the high boost kits.
thanks Les


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

That's great; We'll be waiting for that OBD I chip, I hope that works the way it should........


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Vento,
Whats wrong with your current obd1 chip? Or anyone else with obd1? I thought there were no problems with the obd1 software, just the obd2? Anyone care to tell us


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

here is a list of kit's that will ship out on tuesday.
1)Blitzkrieg
2)Clumkis
3)vr6ant
4)jrlvwjet
thanks Les










[Modified by eurotechracing, 5:37 AM 12-1-2001]


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

DAMM!!!!! I wet myself again!!!!!!!! Les please email me personally the tracking number so I can arrange to be here.....or you can IM it if thats cool with you....can you share any more info on the Stage 2??????........pretty please


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

Djdizolve;
I'm still waiting for the OBD 1 chip since I purchase the kit, at the time there was no OBD 1 chip for Power Pack Ignitions only for distributors...


[Modified by Vento FI, 1:10 AM 12-2-2001]


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

thanks LEs for all the updates. Ill be looking forward to an early Christmas. Commuting wont be boring anymore!


[Modified by VR64ANT, 9:19 AM 12-4-2001]


----------



## JRLVWJet (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VR64ANT)*

YIPPEEEE!!! Hey, I'm on that list!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

Les,
You say the OBD2 "no check-engine light" chips for the 96-97's are still throwing CE lights every now and then. What codes are being thrown? And what makes you think that they're down 4-5 hp? That seems well within error.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

how about if the light is always on Les??
I could give you the code the car is saying!


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

as I have heard nothing...I am assuming the kits were shipped today???anybody else know otherwise.....I just want my blower


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

he told me tuesday night that fedex did not show up and that they would ship out first thing in the morning on wednesday. Its just one thing after another


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Vento,
Whats wrong with your current obd1 chip? Or anyone else with obd1? I thought there were no problems with the obd1 software, just the obd2? Anyone care to tell us[HR][/HR]​Djdzolve,
I helped put BigDaddyCW's charger in and when we got finished and installed the chip, the car wouldn't even start so he has been running on the stock chip now for about three months now.


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (surefooted)*

Ouch, 
Thats not good at all. I hope he is at least running some sort of aftermarket chip in there. Stock chip and 10lbs of boost dont work very well together.







Hopefuly Les has the correct software for the OBD1 and you can get running properly. I had the the same problem when Nik (z-eng) sent me the wrong chip. I had to wait like a month till i got the proper software. Very dissapointing.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ouch, 
Thats not good at all. I hope he is at least running some sort of aftermarket chip in there. Stock chip and 10lbs of boost dont work very well together.







Hopefuly Les has the correct software for the OBD1 and you can get running properly. I had the the same problem when Nik (z-eng) sent me the wrong chip. I had to wait like a month till i got the proper software. Very dissapointing. [HR][/HR]​I know...It was supposed to be in the mail like the next week, then another time then another. Don't take this as a bash cause I'm not bashing Les at all, it a pretty cool kit, but come on either he has the worst luck in the world or something else. Just tell people that you are waiting up front and are not sure when the stuff will be in. That way you don't have people scheduling time to do an install and the parts not show up


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (surefooted)*

I hope the chips ship this Friday when he says they will. Les, do you know I still need one. I will send back my pulley when I get a working chip.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

Yeah, I hope that everything will be ready soon, I'm still waiting for the OBD I chip and the stage II kit.......... Coming soon to a blower near you.........
I know that Les is watching and that he will do what ever it takes to solve this situation, because if he doesn't, and it gets out of hand it could be a *BIG crash and burn* for him and Eurotech, so people, have faith on time and lots of these




























and I hope that you'll have your kit on the way soon..... 
Good luck to you all........


----------



## KMANIAN (Aug 26, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Les do you want to make amends, send me my chip with the check engine off, and I will be happy. Is you want to make good in your promised for stage II, I can wait for a while ( No hurry here) but the Check engine light is * extremely annoying* and thats part of my original kit.
The rest is just gravy
Thanks[HR][/HR]​If the light is on constantly just take out bulb!!!








Keith


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Les do you want to make amends, send me my chip with the check engine off, and I will be happy. [HR][/HR]​Atleast you have a chip.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VR6 NSC)*

This is what I get for been nice









Its all good guys, is just that Les said that the Check engine light on means:
I am loosing Horsepower, and That I don't like


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

I would like all those who have the obd1 eurotech supercharger kit's to contact me .
we have a great deal for you that won't cost you a dime, and will fix you chip problems for good.
As for the obd2 chips that in cars now they don't lose any power but the chip we have been trying for the light problem did show a very slight lose of about 4 hp to the motor. 
thanks Les


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

coño Thanks Les
that makes me feel a little better,
but still, the light is a bothersome, but guess I will deal with it


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

I have a very hard time believing that the cars are mysteriously losing 4hp from taking those evap DTCs from memory. How could it possibly have an effect? Sounds like BS to me. 4hp is within error, unless it's losing way more horsepower than 4...


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Marty)*

chip problems wit obd1? Am i missing something? I thought the obd1 kit chips were fine. (other than the peole that never recieved one in the first place)? Whos having problems with their obd1 software?


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

Les; As you told the OBD I supercharger kit people to contact you I'm doing that here on the vortex as well on the Vortex IM please reply asap....
Vento


----------



## AKE7 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

hey whats the diffrence on the stage 2 kit...


----------



## zwo_vr6 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (AKE7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey whats the diffrence on the stage 2 kit...







[HR][/HR]​different chip, pulley, belt and some other stuff it equal 12-15 lbs of boost a lot more power


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (zwo_vr6)*

will satge2 incorperate some sort of inter/water cooler????...or is it just pulley/chip/injectors/pump???? what kind of gains would one generally see from this????


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

Hey Les I already have the Vortech FMU boost sensitive with a 4:1 and 8:1 ratios...
Now; when can I get my chip? I tried to contact you like you asked on the forums and call Eurotech and I send you a IM but still no answer, I'm guessing that you where busy and I will wait until Monday so I can call you and set this up!!!!!!!


----------



## BlownoffGTI (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

what happen to 3 weeks?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BlownoffGTI)*

Are we ever going to see stage 2?


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Supercharged VR6)*

stage 1 T=3days....


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

Well guys it looks like we will not hear from Les for a while since I called today to see about the OBD I chip and he was not in; he was in surgery so that means that we are gona have to wait until he gets better............
Good luck Les I hope that you feel better from your surgery...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Does anyone have any info on the OBDI "kit" he has going? I have tried calling but now he is on vacation until next week.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone have any info on the OBDI "kit" he has going? I have tried calling but now he is on vacation until next week.[HR][/HR]​Sucks to be you Carl


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Has anyone else recieved their kits?????rised nobody has responded to this thread


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

No. (And I think I speak for all of us.







)


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

I could really use an ETA on box number 2 myself.... I'm in need of a good Bjob!!!!!!


----------



## JRLVWJet (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

Les told me on 12/17 that "as far as we can tell from what fedex is sending us , your blower should be there in a few days." Based on that, I should have received it by 12/21, but I still haven't received it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (JRLVWJet)*

The only thing that I can say at this moment is:
You are gona have to wait


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

We have all been waiting for a long time...it is nothing new. I have been waiting for a chip since the beginning of september.


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

FYI to all the group buy people Les is going to return to work this week and let us know the details...as far as everybody elses problems...try emailing him...hes always on the computer and youd get a quicker answer that way...again...this post is for the EUROTECH GROUP BUY....all others can start there own post...leave this one alone.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi all,
I have been watching this thread from the sidelines for MONTHS now. All of a sudden nobody is posting anything. Has anyone recieved their complete kit yet? If not, why and how long? If so, how do they run, did you win any races you want to share?







Has anyone gotten their stage II kits? Do you feel that your kits were a good value? Has Eurotech been good to you for installation help and after sale service?
I have been thinking of getting a FI kit for a while and this seems like a good choice.


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

last i heard is that Fedex sent back the blowers to him because of oil spots on the boxes. He said he was going to ship them out this past friday. I havent gotten my tracking info yet though.


----------



## JRLVWJet (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VR64ANT)*

I'm still waiting for mine too.


----------



## torque_steer (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (JRLVWJet)*

more fun with Les...... people are so gullible


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (torque_steer)*

The only thing that I know is that the stage II kit will be postpone until mid February....


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

sigue soñando mijo, because the way Les works, you will never get it. Just try to make one yourself bro. I have the combo!


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

I got tired of waiting. Cancelled my order, going turbo. Good luck guys, i hope the kit works out for you.


[Modified by djdizolve, 11:05 PM 1-7-2002]


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

Good luck djdizolve; 
I hope you can get what you want and quick somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Vento FI, 4:22 AM 1-8-2002]


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Hey guys,
Just a word to the wise. If you really care about actually getting your kit, why dont you give Vortech a call and ask them what the hell is going on with this huge pending order frm Eurotech. I think youll be pleasantly surprised at your answer. Vortech promies to fill ANY order within 5 business days whether the blowers are polished or not, regardless of what trim. Ask them, they wil tell you. So whats the hold up???? 
Oil spots on the box? Not wanting the poor blowers to get scratched? Checking the wrong box at UPS? Lost in the mail?....... 10 blowers????

Perhaps....


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

So the final scenario is that they can't be trusted! Goodluch Ant


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (djdizolve)*

The pending order w/vortech is a stocking order and blowers going out of country.
This order has nothing to do w/ this group buy.
If anyone in the group buy want a credit until they see the rest of the kit please feel free to contact us we will credit you back until we reship these blowers.
The last thing I want anyone to think is that I'm trying to screw them or ripe them off over this deal.
Thanks Eurotech racing


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (eurotechracing)*

thats fine les, but when are you going to send them?


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VR64ANT)*

Les check your e-mail. Ive been trying to get ahold of you and i have gotten no reply.


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VR64ANT)*

can't wait for mine......it's going to be some fun!!!!! hey Les if you want you can just toss in a stage 2 upgrade and save me on the shipping.....that would be nice......real nice































[Modified by CLUMKIS, 6:19 PM 1-9-2002]


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

VR64ANT:
You are not the only one, I call today like 6 times and every time someone else picks the phone and suddently Les steped out or hasn't come yet...

*
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wish i could say some magic words to let every one know that I'm doing alot to not have these delay's with our kits and that I'm sorry for the delays in the past and the lack of customer support.
I do feel that we are real close to having all the issues worked out.
The chip burner is the last part of this deal once that is in place we won't have any more delay's.
I want to say thanks to those who have stuck in there and dealt with us how ever slow we are.
I do know that our kit is a very good piece and with a (little ok alot of help )with our customer support we will have every one flying soon.
As for my 2 favorite customers in PR if you would like to also e-mail me in private I have an idea of how I might be able to try and fix our business deal for the better.
Thanks Les 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Les:
I will take your offer but only if it is in public. If you are willing to make this work, then you have nothing to hide, lets make it public this could be good for your reputation...
Thanks Vento FI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
great here's the deal we will have our stage 2 HP kit ready for a sample in about 3 weeks and I would like to offer you and Stone each a kit the only thing I want in return is your honest feed back on what you think of it nothing more.
And I will also say this in public I know that i still owe you a intake we just need to speak when we are both not in a bad mood.
Thanks Les

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well guys I have been waiting for the chip for more than you know, but since I gave my word in a agreement with Les just like he did with Stone, I will wait until the time is up... 
It suppose to be 3 weeks since Oct 22, 2001 (That's 21 days + or - to give a margin of error...) only 18 days has pass... So, if you guys wait a little more, I don't want to be a a$$, I know that it is very difficult to stay calm in this kind of situation, I can guarantee you this; that Les is watching this post and soon he will be updating us on the situation...
Good Luck for all of us...*
People I kept my word and I'm still waiting........ By the time this happends we will be in the next century.....
Now, I'm so ***** that I will believe it when the FedEx guy comes to my house knocking on my door....















Les: this was in Oct 22, 2001 *"Three weeks"* we are in Jan 10, 2002 *That's 11 weeks*


[Modified by Vento FI, 1:13 AM 1-10-2002]


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BlownoffGTI)*

lookin pa nub...in all da wrong places.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

just use this experience when the stage 2 group buy comes around. im betting many will hop right on that GB also!


----------



## pao11 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (speed51133)*

Hey how much power are the stage 2 kits supposed to have just stock with the kit..and do you guys have the obd1 chip done...


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BlownoffGTI)*

S'up people?
Lookin into this myself, but it ain't sounding to good right now.
Unless this silince means your all out driving your S/Ced dubs.
Greg


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

Hey Les:
What's going on?
Any news?










[Modified by Vento FI, 1:52 AM 1-15-2002]


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

This is so sad...
I am so scared to even consider this kit now.
Anybody can talk me into it?

Greg


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

I don't think any of us will.
Sorry, I have one and its great. However after having going through a very long waiting period I wouldn't recommended...!!!.
Vento Lest do the kit, I can help you with this. We will keep taking beatings if we have to wait for Eurotech to built the kit...


[Modified by stone, 9:50 AM 1-15-2002]


----------



## kbs (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

{Go Les go. Do that kit because I believe their are more 2.0 L drivers out there than VR drivers.}
i bet there are more drivers with mk2's that would pay for a supercharger kit.. it impossible to find one.. and if they could me like other would pay a good amount for it...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (pao11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]..and do you guys have the obd1 chip done...[HR][/HR]​I helped BigDaddyCW install his S\C. It went well, just needed to wait on his chip. He was promised it many times. I even got to read the e-mails. That was in September. He is still waiting...
I road in his car without his chip and it is freaking fast. I was gonna buy a kit for my A2 swap...but now...
Dang Les, I really want to get a S\C but from by distant personal experience I will probably go with Matrix Turbo or something. Can't justify having sending money for something, not getting a product, and not getting a return on it. If you can give me a guaranteed time frame...lets say 3 weeks at most. After that I get 15% interest on my money. I will still buy a S\C from you.
I'm not saying its your fault or you are a bad guy. Don't take it as that, but you have to have the worst luck in the world.


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (surefooted)*

Les, any news on the kit for us OBDI guys???


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (surefooted)*

okay, one more try -
Read back to the start of this thread and you'll see where eurotech promised a whole bunch of stuff to some people who been waiting a while. A lot of time passed and it seems like the stuff never went to them. Is this true? Why are you all so quiet now?
I can't see goin forward with getting this kit unless I know that at least most of you got yer stuff and are pleased.
Please let me know! Thanks.
Greg


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

I asked some of the same questions over a week ago. Since then I have not heard that ANYONE got their complete kits. No good racing stories, no dyno pulls, nothing. People are asking for chips, no response. The chargers never shipped. Some people cancelled their orders. Who cares how much power oyu can make or how cheap a kit is if you never get it?
Unless anyone can convince me, I will stay away from Eurotech and advise others to do so also.


----------



## JRLVWJet (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

Ok, I'll break the silence and help out a fellow Dubber.
Greg, as far as I know, none of us got our stuff, and none of us are pleased. Most of us got the hardware with no blower, chip, or pulley. 
Les gave us a number of excuses all along the way. I know of a few of us, myself included, that sent our hardware back.
Fortunately I had recourse through my credit card company... Les will have to deal with them now.
So there you have it. That's what happend to me (and my brother - VR64ANT). You can form your own decision/opinion.
Good luck! 
Jason


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

Can the person that had the autothority chip burned to run with the eurotech charger contact me [email protected] I would like to ask you some questions about it if you don't mind.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (JRLVWJet)*

Thanks Jason - I really do appreciate you looking out!
I got a number of responses privately, and they all said the same thing. What a shame, but it's really hard to imagine theres any kind of way this comapny aint shady.
I really do hope all you people out there get some ultimate satsfaction in the end.
Greg.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (alpine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can the person that had the autothority chip burned to run with the eurotech charger contact me [email protected] I would like to ask you some questions about it if you don't mind.[HR][/HR]​Whoa!! Where did this come from?? Is it possible to get Autothority to burn chips for the vortech blower application?? OBD-2 AND OBD-1?? If so...please post here or email me. Thanks!!


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (Dextrose)*


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (CLUMKIS)*

This thread has turned into total bull****. Nobody saying anything...whatever. It might as well be locked.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (Dextrose)*

I undestand what you are saying. Les offered us(me and Vento) a stage II kit and hasn't even reply to this. We had major problems with him, and after many months and alot of bitc#ing in the Vortex, we got our stuff. 
I would not recommended, even if is a great product (that it is)...
If he could get his customer service fix, he would be RICH!!! . But I think he just doesn't care.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If he could get his customer service fix, he would be RICH!!![HR][/HR]​*Stone*, I totally have to agree with you. At the moment, I really can't recommend to anyone that they buy an SC from EuroTech since I've been waiting almost 5 months for mine. 
It would appear to me that if EuroTech wanted to make money hand-over-fist, all they would need to do is deliver their products on-time. I think just about everyone on the Vortex would have to agree that the EuroTech supercharger is the best available supercharger for the money spent, but every time the name "EuroTech" is mentioned, a flood of angry customers chime-in which is scaring people away... and I really can't blame them.
I remember when Z-Engineering chargers first hit the market... everyone was complaining about the product and how Nik Saran and Z-Engineering had such terrible customer service (or at least that was my perception based on the posts I've read on the Vortex.) Well, Nik and Z-Eng must have been listening, because I now typically only hear good things about those companies and their products, and their products still costs hundreds more than the EuroTech kit and produce less power.... but they do have good customer service.
Anyway, as a small shop owner, I'm sure Les's head is spinning trying to keep the customers who come in his door happy as well as keep us online customers happy. He's not only trying to run a repair/tuning shop, he's also trying to run a store of sorts which sells and develops aftermarket VW products. That's an awful lot to take-on for such a small shop with only a few employees. While EuroTech seems to have the ability to develop good products, it's my opinion that the business will eventually fail if the customer service end keeps getting neglected. 
Whether it's "shady business practices" (as some have said) or just a lack of organization that is causing EuroTech's customer service to lag, I have no idea, but I do know that if Les can change things around, he should soon find himself a pretty financially happy guy, if not... well, I think the results will be obvious.
In the mean time, I guess I just have to sit here and wait some more


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

amen Brother
Les, I really hope you read this and fix your problems man. I know you work like a dog all day in the shop. Why not hire someone to deal with all your internet business, that way you can delegate the responsability and do what you really do "Make great products". 
Forget about dealing with customers, you have better things to do. Get someone to do this, just a little piece of advise.


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (stone)*

so no one got their kits yet??? Too bad eurotech doesn't seem to want business...cuz i know of a few people including myself who wanted kits... forget waiting 5 months and still getting no response... oh well.. guess I'll send my 3g's to someone who wants it


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (bollo)*

*Stone*: Let's make that stage II, I know it can't be that hard...
It is very sad that this kind of things are happening, specially with a good product, but unfurtunally the people behind it are just not responsible and professional on their job.....
I have been waiting for an OBD I chip since April 18, 2001 and guess what? *No dam Chip* everything is a total lie...
I have been waiting for a W/I that I change for the Intake that Les owes me, and guess what? No Water Injection since Oct 2001...
All the excuses that some of you guys posted here; I heard it before with Les i.e.
The one that FedEx return the boxes because of the oil in them; He told me that when he was going to send me the A/C compressor and it took about 3 month to deliver......








My advice to all you guys that make that GB, get together and go to a good lawyer and ask for something call a *Class Action Sue* against Eurotech Racing and Performance, maybe that way you can force Eurotech for you money back and for this not happening again to fellows in the way of buying a S/C......

Les we all know that you're watching, fix this once since for all, at least if you have any pride left in your name and Eurotech Racing








The word has spread around, and very fast, I can't believe that almost 4,000 members and guest have seen this theme











[Modified by Vento FI, 1:18 AM 1-24-2002]


----------



## youngman73 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (89turbrio)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Watch out Tampa for Eurotech. Dubbers be warned! [HR][/HR]​maybe this is wat 89 turbrio was trying to say. its funny how people still ask for the stage 2 kit even when people didnt receive any kits or preveious chip. i feel for u fellow dubber who r getting jercked around. i my self was a victium of eip so i know how u guys feel getting screwed. its funny how even when somebody tells a horror story about some performance shop .people still go there n then come back crying how they got screwed. i wish u guys all good luck on getting ure chargers and ure chips.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (youngman73)*

I said this a few months ago, but all I did was get burn and hate mail . I am sorry it happend to so many people, but next time when someone issues a warning from a shop, take it seriously, and do not burn the guy instead. I know a guy that sold his car (acme VR6) because of this situation, and got extremely burn in this board
and Vento, give me a call... 


[Modified by stone, 6:01 AM 1-24-2002]


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

This entire situation has blown my mind. I am lost for words on Eurotech. I have been very patient with Les and his....setbacks. Les, we know you are watching this thread. Can you please let us know what is going on? I would rather hear that you are still working on something then not responding to your customers whatsoever. I know people have been waiting longer than me for their stuff but I have been waiting for 5 months now.
If you aren't going to get us a chip or that OBDI kit you promised than what are you going to do? Respond before this gets out of hand, oh wait. IT ALREADY IS!!!


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

Per our tracking info we should be seeing chargers tuesday.
This would mean that we will be shipping kits out thursday or friday.
Thanks Les 
[Modified by eurotechracing, 3:31 PM 11-12-2001]!!!!! Look at the date, bythis time we had already been waiting almos two months!
..............................................................
6:19 PM 11-26-2001 
Guys the kits will start shipping on 11/28/01 .Thanks Les [] [] 
.......................................................

11:54 AM 11-28-2001 
2 kits went out today 1 went to the UK the second one went to washington state.
the rest will ship asap.thanks Les
...........................................................	

Guys,
This is Fu**kin' ridiculous already. Cancel your order!!! Les doesnt even have the chargers in his possesion and he hasnt since we ordered them. Think about it, we all paid in full over 4 months ago for our kits and he still hasnt even paid for the chargers from vortech. What makes you think that after 4 months of waiting hes going to finally send in this check for our blowers? Call vortech theyll tell you. They havent sent eurotech an order for chargers for about 6 months now, since the LAST group buy. He obviously used ourmoney for something else. The longer you wait the lesser the chance of ever finding your money again. 
Now that this is out in the open, lets wait for another one of Les's BS excuses posted on these boards. There is NO reason an order should EVER have to take this long! Get you money back before its too late! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

Any of you going to the 1552 show next month. Sounds like les will be there.
Might be your best chance to talk to him, if you know what i mean.
Greg.


----------



## alteregovw (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

I don't think he'll go now.....


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (alteregovw)*

BigDaddyCW:
Take it from me, call EIP and get that OBD I chip that they have for the Vortech Superchargers, believe me it works.....
And if you wait for Les to send you the chip, he will probably do what he did with me and send me a broken chip with out a leg or a bad programed chip that will blow your engine to K-boom


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

He doesnt have the balls to post on here..then again if I was a scam artist I wouldnt either. I heard bad stuff about him since I got on the board 2 years ago. For christ sake get a lawyer and you guys should all be contacting the Better Business Bureau thats what its there for to keep crooks from running a so called business.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Superchargers, believe me it works.....[HR][/HR]​Vento: You're telling me that EIP makes a chip tuned SPECIFICALLY for a Vortech supercharger on an OBD-1 VR6 engine?? I'm not talking about an OBD-1 chip for one of their turbo setups. I just want to get this clear and out into the open.
If the answer to the above question is "yes"...then what does it cost. Also, how does it perform?? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Dextrose)*

His car is OBD 1 and it works like a charm. 
Anyway this is your only way out, if you want to make your system work.


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Take it from me, call EIP and get that OBD I chip that they have for the Vortech Superchargers, believe me it works.....[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the info. I will def. look into it. What kind of HP numbers are you running? Are you running the with the stock fuel system? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

BigDaddyCW:
Well, since the EIP web site is under construction, what I can tell you is this:
The chip will go for about $250.00 and is an upgrade for the Vortech (AMS, Eurotech) chargers and is called a stage II kit that includes a in-line fuel pump, but I decided to go with the chip alone because with the in-line package was about $699.00 that's including the pump.
The chip is rated for 8.5 psi to 15 psi so if you ever want that stage II you would have no problem with the chip; the only thing you have to work on is the fueling...
So, you can rest well, because I dyno my car about two weeks ago and with the stock fuel system, and only what I have on the car (That is the headers and TB)and the stock pulley I pulled *251.2hp @ the Wheels & 219 lb-ft*







and the A/F ratio was all the way good between 4k and 6k at 10:1 and 11.5:1 and when getting close to 6500 rpms then it started to go to the 12:1-12.5:1 mark.... 
The car is not running lean at all and is pulling like a beast, so take my advice and call Boris or Daryl at EIP and there will be able to help...
Is nothing like Eurotech or Les, I called EIP and they had the chip in stock and in just one day I had my chip delivered over night *Now that's called SERVICE and HONESTY*











[Modified by Vento FI, 9:04 AM 1-25-2002]


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Thanks VetnoFI. This sounds very interesting. Do you think the EIP chip will also handle the MAF and inj. that were desc. in the other thread? BTW, those are very nice numbers.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (BigDaddyCW)*

Maybe it's just me but aren't those torque numbers a little low?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Now that's called SERVICE and HONESTY*[HR][/HR]​Vento FI, unless something has drastically changed with EIP, I wouldn't say that they are the kings of customer service either. There are almost as many EIP horror stories on this list as their are EuroTech stories. One of my buddies spent thousands of dollars (~$5k) at EIP and didn't see squat for months. He finally reported them to someone he knew at the BBB, and after that, EIP told him they'd give him a deal on installing a turbo... if he'd drive to their shop. Well, my friend actually drove all the way down there from Wisconsin and had the turbo installed after sitting around for several days, but it was no deal ($10k!), and it has had a lot of problems ever since.
There are some good EIP stories as well and they do know what they are doing, but they are not a shining example of tuner role-model in my opinion








Anyway, back to EuroTech stuff...


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

Blitzkrieg:
I know about EIP stories but I'm telling you from my personal experience and remember that is only a chip not a 5k or 10k set up just a dam chip that cost $250.00 for a piece of plastic with legs....
At least your friend got his set up at the end....
BTW Forget about BBB, because Eurotech is already in their black list and they have it on file. I called BBB and complain about it and after 4 weeks they send me a letter saying that it was impossible to contact Eurotech and that was it...they could not do anything more about it....
My advice is BIG LAW SUE it's your right and if you don't do it then he wins....


----------



## adamrules (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

jesus les, looks like you really dropped the ball again. i was just about ready to trust you a couple months ago too. this is just sad.


----------



## youngman73 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (adamrules)*

has anybody try contacting garret. maybe he has something close to the set up for obd 1 chip that u guys need .who knows, he is the man.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (youngman73)*

I did when I knew that Eurotech was not going to deliver what I paid for, and I call DSR and talk to the guy that knows Garett and as they told me Garett has been hired exclusively for Z-chargers and if I wanted a chip for OBD I for the Vortech Charger in witch he has the software already saved in his computer it will cost about $1,000.00 Now that's a rip off, for a little more I can buy a stand alone and save me all the problems and gain more hp.....


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

I deffinatly feel for all of you who are getting dicked around. Alot of times these so called businesses use your money to do r&d.
I wouldn't go trying eip. ANd this isn't because of the customer servic. I got my chip as promised. I had a autotech chip in the car when It was na . Then I got the turbo and it was blowing flame out the back. Cool for looks but you know that it wasn't good for the motor. At that time atp wasn't making chips so I got an eip stage 2. The car ran like sh1t. It was leaning out worse than autotech chip that wasn't ever designed for F I. Hope this helps and I hope you guys get this straitend out.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

todd, your talking about Chad i think his name was (maybe chris), he had the purpleish blue golf?
i spoke with him, he told me eip was cool as poop, and he had no issues ever.
im never going to buy from them anyways, but just wondering if this is the same dude.


----------



## toast (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]for a little more I can buy a stand alone and save me all the problems and gain more hp.....[HR][/HR]​thats the same conclusion i drew.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (speed51133)*

*speed51133*...
Yup, I am talking about "turbo Chad". I don't know why he told you everything was peachy with EIP. If what he told me isn't what he told you, he's apparently lieing to one of us... I'm not sure why he'd tell me about all the problems he had with EIP if he really didn't. Almost every time I saw him, he was having some problems with his car. The only time he wasn't was when I saw him at DubWerks Grand Openning.
His car has been sitting at a garage in Colgate for months... last I heard, he had some tranny problems.... that's too bad, it was a really sweet car.
Anyway, you can do business with EIP if you want, I'm just letting you know that they don't have a squeeky-clean track record either. As I mentioned before, there have been many posts on this forum regarding EIP's customer services as well as EuroTech's.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (toast)*

Damn , this Les must be a real MF'er !!!!







Go turbo fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (radgti8v)*

thats where i talked with him, at dubwerks opening.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (radgti8v)*

For REAL!!!!


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Flip you









Yeah he has his moments. He actually helped me in the end. I don't know what happend to him this time, because he has to be crazy to pull a stunt like this.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

Looks like he's helped more than just you in the end . yuk,yuk yuk


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VeeDub2.0)*

And here he is with his Supercharged VR6 Buick...


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (VeeDub2.0)*

No coment...


[Modified by stone, 3:21 PM 1-30-2002]


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (stone)*

Oh no, not AGAIN.........Sooner or latter it was going to happened.........


----------



## Przwo H2O (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

So what is the final outcome here.....did anyone get there charger or what?


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Przwo H2O)*

geez.. don't know what's up with this Les dude, only business owner i know of that turns away business... for example, how many views has this post gotten?? let's just say about 4500. Now, I know i was watching this post to see if les could be trusted, since at one time i was interested in this kit. And I'm sure there are others out there in the same boat. Let's work some numbers here... assume 3% of the 4500 people who watched this post would have bought a kit had Les taken care of people the way he should have...hmmm, let's see, 3% of 4500 = 135. That's 135 kits that les could have sold.... can you say missed opportunity??? Someone please explain his logic here...or wait, there isn't any. It's too bad, cuz the kit is nice, i'm just shocked....
Hey Les, since you obviously don't care to sell s/c's, why don't you turn that kit over to me, I'll sell them all day and night!!!!!










[Modified by bollo, 4:48 PM 1-31-2002]


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (bollo)*

Jeez, I thought I had trouble when dealing with Les, but this is ridiculous. I bought my kit with the last group buy. After waiting approximately 2 months, I finally recieved my kit. When I checked the box I noticed that the piping and some other parts were missing. So after talking to Les agian, I finally got the rest of the parts. I have to admit, the kit is great, aside from the software which throws the damn CEL. But atleast I actually got my kit! This is ridiculous. I am sorry to all the dubbers that have been really screwed by Les.


----------



## Eli (Jan 25, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (bollo)*

4500 views not people. I bet there are only a few hundred followiing this thread


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (blackA2gti)*

blackA2gti:

I don't know about this time, but it looks like the Feds or the state got him, my guy at Intel can't find him at the local Sheriff's Office...
Looks like this time won’t be that easy to get of the hook











[Modified by Vento FI, 9:20 AM 2-1-2002]


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Vento FI)*

Is this true? U saying hes back in jail?
Greg.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (MkIIVRsechs)*

Guys, this is getting rediculous. No, Les is NOT in jail, and I think this thread is starting to have more gossip than an episode of Jerry Springer


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, this is getting rediculous. No, Les is NOT in jail, and I think this thread is starting to have more gossip than an episode of Jerry Springer







[HR][/HR]​Yeah hey Todd... how'd your VR6 supercharger group buy go with Les? Everyone get their stuff or did you decide against it? It was a couple months ago that you were testing the waters in r.a.m.v.w., right (and got no love I might add)? If you know Les isn't in jail why don't you get a hold of him and tell him to take care of his ish... this group buy is ridiculous.







(and if you don't think so too, you're insane)
http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...&meta=group%3Drec.autos.makers.vw.watercooled 

Edit: Damn that was poorly typed... I think I fixed stuff. Obviously I can't subtract...


[Modified by blackA2gti, 10:33 PM 2-1-2002]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (blackA2gti)*

*blackA2gti*;
You obviously were absolutely right, the group buy should've never happened, and apparenlty some people (me) have to learn the hard way. One of the first things I thought of when this group-buy started looking bad was "dang, should've listened to that guy on r.a.m.v.w."! However, I don't see why this thread has to continue with accusations that are not true.
As you know, there are _some_ people out there with EuroTech SC's on their cars and from what I've heard, these people love them. I took a chance, and it didn't work out.... so now I get to walk around like a dog with his tail between his legs


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (Blitzkrieg)*

thats messed up Todd....you tried to help out alot of people get a great deal on a nice kit....this has NOTHING to do with you and your character....your stand up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....


----------



## youngman73 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger update (CLUMKIS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats messed up Todd....you tried to help out alot of people get a great deal on a nice kit....this has NOTHING to do with you and your character....your stand up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....[HR][/HR]​feel the same way here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

Guys - I am really sorry to hear that you are having problems getting the kits. Is it the charger the only thing you are waiting on?? If so, why not try working out a deal with Les on returning the money for the cost of the charger and order that from Vortech directly.
Has anyone contacted Vortech to see what their standing is with Eurotech. Maybe they won't sell him chargers anymore. When I called the guy that supplies the hoses that Les uses, he did not have anything nice to say and even went so far as to say he wouldn't deal with Les ever again. 
Me - I bought my kit used and wound up getting a lot of the parts replaced with new ones by Les. I can honestly say I had no problems dealing with him at all. He went way out of his way in my opinion with helping me with the kit. I wish you guys were able to say the same.
Anyone know where he gets the brackets from??


----------



## vwtechnician (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (alpine)*

Man. 
This has turned into a real mess. As far as I know everyone that was in on the original group buy got there stuff. Minus a couple guys not getting OBD1 chips. And us guys with OBDII having the continuous check engine light. But I can not for the life of me, understand how or why it would take this long for people to get chargers. Especially when the suppliers of components have the parts in stock. I cant possibly defend anybody that could do this to customers, friends, and fellow VW lovers. I have not personally had any bad experiences with Les. I have known him for many years. I can not after all the problems in the past with orders. Believe that he would do something like this. And not even reply to the public on this forum. Which I know he is on everyday. I hope that everyone gets there issues resolved. My check engine light is insignificant compared to a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## BigBoostedBunny (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (vwtechnician)*

I guess some people never learn. Crap has been posted about Les since the very first supercharger kit he sold. I don't know, maybe I'm different, but If I hear more then 1 bad thing about someones business I will NEVER buy anything from there because I don't want to see my hard earned money go down the tube. After all the people hes screwed in the past, why would someone take the chance, and order a kit from him??? I am amazed that people keep flocking in !!!!!
How many people have you heard complain at AMS? Eurotech's kit IS the AMS kit. Just spend the extra couple hundred dollars, and know your going to get your kit.
How many bitching people is it going to take until people get it in their heads???


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (BigBoostedBunny)*

Well, *BigBoostedBunny*, from the looks of your car, I'd have to assume you could care less if anyone makes a supercharger kit... you obviously have the knowledge and skill to build your own (Sweet car btw). Seems like a lot of other people who have popped their heads into this discussion don't even have a VR6, so it's easy to say they won't buy the EuroTech SC... duh.
However, for the rest of us, we typically want the most horsepower for the best price... the EuroTech kit seemed to provide this with one little glitch: there _may_ be a customer service problem (not everyone has had problems with EuroTech, believe it or not.) Sure, we all could buy the AMS kit, but time and time again I've seen that the EuroTech kit produces more power and costs less... why settle for second best? Had this group buy *not* gone bad, we'd all be relatively happy campers and this post wouldn't even exist... the group buy just before this one didn't have much of a problem as far as I have heard, so I took that chance that another buy wouldn't have problems either.
As far as not purchasing from a store who has even one complaint against them... well, after being active on the Vortex and other lists for quite some time, there aren't too many companies out there that don't have at least one angry customer. Some of the gripes are justified, and some are not (in my opinion). Heck, I was just starting to consider going turbo, but I just got an email from a friend (literaly as I am typing this) stating that he is having problems with customer service with the company I planned on buying from... so now what???








Sometimes I think I should just leave the VW family and save for an S4... but who knows, there might be someone who doesn't like the dealer I go to







Don't miss-understand me, I'm not trying to justify doing business with companies who have poor customer service... I'm just trying to explain why I went ahead with the group buy even though there were risks involved.


[Modified by Blitzkrieg, 11:15 AM 2-2-2002]


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

Todd:
I don't know, but, what planet or galaxy you come from; but where I'm from, you expect something when you give a $3,000.00 plus for a merchandise that you want, and most of the time the rule says that you get exactly what you are paying for.
I think that there are LAWS especially for those that try to take advantage of others in this case *LES & Eurotech Racing & Performance* .
People might think that he is in jail because he has been arrested at least *11 times *in the past 4 years (all ripoff related case). This is not the first time Les and Eurotech have done things like these to the VW community...
For me I think that is time for Les and Eurotech to stop from stealing and ripping off VW costumers...
Remember there is plenty of evidence to back this up…..Do your homework before coming out and defending someone that does not deserve to be defended
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Remember there is plenty of evidence to back this up…..Do your homework before coming out and defending someone that does not deserve to be defended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​Um, *Vento FI*... so why did YOU do business with him if you "did your homework"?


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

Todd:
By the time that I placed my order (April, 2001) I thought that Les and Eurotech was like any other respectable shop that you can trust, and because of that I even wired the money CASH to the shop and after that I started to see things about the shop and Les but it was to late, months came and go and all I heard was "Its going out this Friday" I even got false tracking numbers that never existed... So if you ask me now if I would do it again my answer would be *NO* I rather pay more for the AMS and change the whole system to OBD II and pay $2,000.00 more or going turbo, than giving ¢.01 to Les or Eurotech... 

BTW: Are you on the Eurotech payroll by any change after all that has happened???










[Modified by Vento FI, 5:16 PM 2-3-2002]


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

There seems to be quite a cadre of Les's "b!tches" out there. Instead of whining and pointing fingers why not do something about it? Investigate your avenues of avengement in the state of Florida. If he has ripped you off get an attorney and sue his a$$. File any charges available via the local cops. This could get him picked up (again) put in jail and then have to appear in court (hopefully against your attorney). Check with the BBB and file complaints. Is there a state office which handles fraud? have it checked out. Are any other family members involved in the business? Find out and if possible file charges 
against them as well. Wouldn't it be a b!tch if the IRS really looked at the books there at Eurotech? Seein as how there are many of you a few hundred apiece could buy plenty of attorney time, a few phone calls each could investigate your possibilities. Kick his a$$ where it hurts the most: in the wallet.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

It was my fault, I recommended him to Vento... And then we both got F*ck by Les. 
that's his excuse, know what is yours after our experiences







Blitzkrieg?


[Modified by stone, 7:07 PM 2-3-2002]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that's his excuse, know what is yours after our experiences







Blitzkrieg?[HR][/HR]​Um, yah...
To tell you the truth, *stone*, the sole reason why I started this group buy was to see how many people I could get to get screwed on this deal, including _myself_. Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It was my fault, I recommended him to Vento... And then we both got F*ck by Les. 
that's his excuse, know what is yours after our experiences







Blitzkrieg?

[Modified by stone, 7:07 PM 2-3-2002][HR][/HR]​
Not trying to start a flame war or a pissing battle, but weren't you and vento some of Les' biggest defenders everytime acme (or whatever his name is)posted about his bad experiences with Les?? If I remember correctly you kept telling him to stop bitching that nobody wanted to hear it and kept saying how great Les was treating you.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

Blitzkrieg:
The point here is not to burn you or anything else; the point here is what *art.clemens* talking about, we should all (the ones affected) contact each other so we can do something about, it and I'll bet that there are plenty of lawyers that will like to take this case to court and take this guy down *FOR REAL* and they will only collect unless we get pay ....*CLASS ACTION SUE*....
We all know who's wrong and who's being ripping people off........I just want fair to be fair, I gave this guy plenty of time and opportunities to do what he was being paid to do; and I guess what? *He didn't follow thru *...I even came to terms a couple of month ago (Oct 2001) when he offered in public to Stone and I that he was wrong and that he was going to make it up by giving us the Stage II for free in 3 weeks, that was Oct 2001 we are in Feb 2002 and guess what?..........No stage II.... So, I think that enough is enough........




[Modified by Vento FI, 12:59 AM 2-4-2002]


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (alpine)*

Thats the prize of dealing with him. He calls you and tells you a lie, you back him up for a while, and then you see how he really his!!!. 

Blitzkrieg
I imagine you had great intentions when you organize the Group buy, I am not trying to start with you, I am just defending a buddy that I got into a bad deal with Les...







you can undersand that!


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (stone)*

I have to say I'm with Todd on this one......and also as one of the group buyers myself ,I really did not think the end result would have been this....If I listened to every post about how someone had a bad time with whoever I would never be ordering anything....Sure ...looking back there are red flags, there were also red flags with everyone else selling what we wanted...maybe if we all learned anything it's to factually report situations to fellow vortexers instead of interupting a post with "dat guys stupid...He suckzz".....I personally wanted this post to remain clean....so Eurotech would still post....and for everyone to see.....










[Modified by CLUMKIS, 5:00 AM 2-4-2002]


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (CLUMKIS)*

Has anyone actually spoken to Les recently concerning this issue?


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Supercharged VR6)*

yeah, what happens when you call him?? Also, does anyone from this groupbuy live anywhere near his shop??


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (bollo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, what happens when you call him?? Also, does anyone from this groupbuy live anywhere near his shop?? [HR][/HR]​Actually, what I'd like to know is if there is any one who joined the group buy who hasn't already returned the kit and gotten their money back. I've already spoken to *Clumkis* and *djsolve*.... I don't know who else joined. If you joined the group buy and still are waiting for your kit (haven't returned it), please email me privately (check my profile for the email address.)


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (bollo)*

Well, when I call him either his out or hangs up the phone if he answers and knows that is you and tha he owns something to that person....


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

Funny, I called on the 4th and talked to him for almost an hour. I'm not a group buy participant though, just checking on some parts.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (Supercharged VR6)*

Actually, in the past I could NEVER get anyone to answer the phone... however, a few weeks ago I called several times and someone always answered... either Les or Jason.


----------



## vwtechnician (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

I'm probably going to get flamed for this. But here it goes. I know that Les has had some problems with getting parts from suppliers, Getting things shipped out, having surgery in December. I know that the first group buy went off without a hitch. A couple of people still need their OBD1 chips. But other than that it went well. I did a little checking of my own on this and found that a couple remarks were incorrect. The source of his hoses does still do business with him. As a matter of fact just shipped an order of hoses to him. And Vortech had a hold on an order waiting for a check to clear. Please dont think I'm taking sides. But the content of most of these posts are counter productive. I know that he will not respond to them. I'm sure that if you call him 8 out of 10 times you will get a hold of him. I know that most people have cancelled their orders on this group buy. And there are some who actually have parts of their kits that are not paid for . "Waiting for the remainder of kit" I know that me saying this is basically like pissing in the wind. Try contacting him personally. Talk to him not anyone who works for him. Talk to him like reasonably. " getting irrate is useless" and try to resolve the matter with him. not everyone on vortex. I have personally done business with him for the past 10 years and have had relatively few problems getting things. And he has been more than helpfull when I needed something in a Jam. Thanks for listening to my babble.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (vwtechnician)*

I'll have to second what vwtechnician has said here. Les told me the exact same thing literally on the phone. Yes the company still sells him the hose kits and yes vortech still sells him chargers. 
Personally Les seemed like a pretty straight forward guy when I spoke with him on the phone.
Again not taking sides just stating facts and my opinion.


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

Don't get me wrong guys. I am not trying to slam Les in anyway. My personal experience with him was top notch. I only posted about the hose guy because that is exactly what he said to me over the phone. I never made any indication to him who I was or anything. I called the company to find out if I could get another hose cause I cut mine a little too short. I told him I did not know what the part number was but I got it included in a kit that was put together by Eurotech. At that point was when he said what he did. Actually it shocked me that he would say that.
I just thought that one of the reasons why he was not sending out the kits was cause he was having problems with his suppliers. That was all my intention was.


----------



## cmbmc (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (alpine)*

letter from Vortech: I am sorry to say that Eurotech, at the moment, is no longer a Vortech 
customer. There were problems that I can't discuss, but be assured it had 
nothing do with us being able to supply product. I have heard that there is 
a VW board that has a Vortech section and that they are badmouthing us for 
not being able to supply product. This is simple not true. If you would, 
could you explain this situation on the board. I hope you can get this 
resolved with Eurotech. In the meantime you may want to check out AMS as 
well for Vortech VW systems.
Steve Padfield
Vortech Engineering, LLC
right from the horses mouth.....sorry group buyers and everyone else dont believe what your told......peolpe lie!!!


[Modified by cmbmc, 10:24 PM 2-7-2002]


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (cmbmc)*

vortech Rocks,
My blower broke after 3 days of use....







and they fixed it in warranty. They have the best customer service, and I am sure the problem was in their end. 
I know the reason, but I am not going to comment about it....


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (stone)*

another pitfall....







Les please IM me... got a question...


----------



## EatinRice (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (CLUMKIS)*

Waiting for a Kit ..... Wait no longer i have one. check out my post in this forum or in classified....!!!!! My charger will be off next week and will be shipped to someone by friday will it be you. I use paypal to make it eazy for you. Any questions email me [email protected]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (stone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know the reason, but I am not going to comment about it....[HR][/HR]​What's the reason?


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger*

i have a s/c VR6 and i see soem people with BOV's and some without. why is that? should i get one?


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger (VR6'n)*

This is ridiculous, i told you guys very same thing on January 24th. Ive been in contact with Vortech since the very beginning. Les doesnt Have your chargers!!! Thats why YOU dont have them. He has a huge bill that he has had to pay to release the chargers and obviously used our money for something else.


----------



## limpdik8 (Feb 19, 2001)

*broke vortech*

was it not the fact that the charger that you got was already over a year old and used (actually had what appeared to be used oil in the drain line) and confirmed by Vortech after it broke?


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: Eurotech racing charger (djdizolve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is ridiculous, i told you guys very same thing on January 24th. Ive been in contact with Vortech since the very beginning. Les doesnt Have your chargers!!! Thats why YOU dont have them. He has a huge bill that he has had to pay to release the chargers and obviously used our money for something else.[HR][/HR]​
Their you go Marty, thats the reason.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (vwtechnician)*

vwtechnician:
It's not about being in someone side, is a matter of FACTS........If you know Les for about 10 years you should know about the 11 times that he went away on "Vacation" paid by the State because he was not as "strait forward" as some people say he is....
I have tried to contact him and called him many, many time and yes I do talked to him when we did our agreement here on the Forums and * Guess what? I'm still waiting for my Chip and W/I * that was on Oct 2001 and today is the Feb 8, 2002
He knows very well whom to screw, especially people overseas or people that are not in Tampa.....
I don't see Les coming forward to this threat to defend himself, because he know he is wrong and what he is doing is making people like you to come to the forum and to make a fool out of yourself defending a crook and a thief.....
Those are my .02 cents...



[Modified by Vento FI, 10:42 PM 2-8-2002]


----------



## Redglivr6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

I've been watching this post for too long, and I'm sorry to see another Vortex get burned








But if any of you guys want A complete charger kit, don't hestate to IM me and I will sell you mine!!(oh dear what a shameless plug)


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (greengtivr6)*

now i dont know if i should buy his supercharger kit now. i while back ago i heard some minor things about les. but i just thought it was just that guy having problems and then i came on this forum and WOW! seems like hes screwing over alot of people, gues ill go with the AMS s/c then.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6'n)*

VR6'n:
Do yourself a favor; Go Matrix or AMS and you will be happier than going with Eurotech.......
That way you won't have to deal with the crap that we did, besides probably Les, if he has any blower will sell you a used one like a new one.....
If you want a Supercharger go AMS or Z-Eng
Those are my ¢.02
Good Luck


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

but i live in tampa. so im gunna take a ride down there and whats up.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6'n)*

Good; Go for it. lets see if because of these things Les stills have some of the charger of the group buy or if Vortech will sell him some or maybe he will make you an offer of a used one for a fair price....
Take the risk, since you live in Tampa maybe he won't screw you over


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

For all of you guys that want to know what happened to Eurotech, there are back but on other forums, cause they don't have the guts to come and face this one.....
check this out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=2135945 
Have fun


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

Sorry to disapoint you Vento but everyone that's had a problem with last group buy has been addressed. refunded or otherwise handled.
I'm very sorry for all the problems with this group buy.
And vento sorry to let you know that we did'nt rip anyone off or screw anyone out of their money.
See ya


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

FYI...
I returned my portion of the kit that EuroTech sent (hardware w/o the blower) and I did get a full refund... I'd still rather have the whole kit, but I'm not out anything.


----------



## CLUMKIS (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

and I, after talking to Les, chose to wait alittle longer....... as it is still within my dispute time.....I wish I had the kit, now. .....but lose nothing in waiting alittle longer....


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (CLUMKIS)*

Wow (VentoFI) again all these people I've ripped off.
See ya


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

actually, Les said he could not refund my money because i disputed the charge and if he refunded my money i would get credited back twice. Actully my credit card company is not that dumb. They said he could refund my money and they would cancel the dispute. I dont think making up phony credit card policies is "being handled" or "addressed". Im thinking he doesnt have the money to refund. But either wayim not counting in Eurotech to help me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by VR64ANT, 12:49 PM 2-17-2002]


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (VR64ANT)*

unfortunatly my best friend got burned by them 4 years ago. got 1000 out of 2000 lost. oh well All we can do is inform everyone what problems we have had. They have or had caller ID and would not answer the phone because they recognized the #. In some areas you can use # block where the recieving party does not see you # and, answer the phone. see if this works the next time you want to call them


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow (VentoFI) again all these people I've ripped off.[HR][/HR]​Les:
At least you can recognize your mistake and faults in public, and for people to back it up, so the other ones won't think that is another lie.......








Good for you
See ya......




[Modified by Vento FI, 10:59 PM 2-17-2002]


----------



## djdizolve (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (Vento FI)*

vr64ant,
sorry to hear about that, hopefully the credit card company will be able to sort this out soon, or better yet, maybe Les can actually volounteer to at least credit you back the money since he DID make you wait over two months for absolutely nothing! Good luck


----------



## limpdik8 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

Les,
Lets see, how about the two cars that you stole from Charlotte. I heard a story about that and I know it is true. Your yellow GTI and a Jetta VR6. Sound familiar?


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (limpdik8)*

ive been as critical of eurotech lately as anyone, but seems to me you really oughta back up a statement like that with some pretty hard evidence if you're gonna say it in public!
and more and more its lookin like eurotech is just a poorly run business (sorry), more than a bunch a crooks.
Greg.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (limpdik8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Les,
Lets see, how about the two cars that you stole from Charlotte. I heard a story about that and I know it is true. Your yellow GTI and a Jetta VR6. Sound familiar?[HR][/HR]​
IB4TL!!!!


----------



## limpdik8 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (MkIIVRsechs)*

Well guys, here is Leslie's responce:
eurotechracing (7:56 AM 2-19-2002): hey jerk how about i post the cashiers checks that where used to by the cars you wrote about , do you think that would shut you up
I can get the paper work together from them, do you want the VIN #s to the cars, as well as fax transmittals to the agreed purchases? You and I know the car was a theft recovery. It was Windsor Blue Metallic with 52 miles on that '96,not '97 like you say. Flew in to pick it up with a used speedo to keep the miles off of it. Les, those guys are not stupid, they know what went on and how about the assult in Manassas? Does, that bring back memories. Looks like the only jerk is you. I bet you were always out of under a car when they called you too about it. Talking about someone that needs to shut up Mr. Leslie Paul Polock. HAHA,your name is leslie.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re:*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
Oh please, oh please, oh please


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
Oh please, oh please, oh please







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, this needs to go down right now. This has gotten completely out of hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Dextrose)*

damn.....truth hurts


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Re: (2008cc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to disapoint you Vento but everyone that's had a problem with last group buy has been addressed. refunded or otherwise handled.[HR][/HR]​Les. I still have issues. I never received a working chip or the upgrade you said was available. I have email you a couple of times but you have not responded. Can this be dealt with please? Thanks.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (BigDaddyCW)*

I don't have a Eurotech charger, so this really isn't my business, but 2 of my friends are having problems with getting working chips. 
But anyway...a couple years ago I had the unfortunate oppurtunity of _working_for someone like Les. He lied (to us employees, customers, and suppliers), didn't pay bills for utilities, didn't pay bills to suppliers, promised things that could not be done even if we had 2 more people working there, he was never in the office, and didn't promote the company. 
When my friend's dad who was a "partner" in this business later got a hold of the books, he saw that the other guy had taken the checks from customers, and taken most of the money for himself. He did not pay the suppliers for materials, or utilities or rent. He did not pay us either. I am still owed almost $400 in pay. 
So this is not uncommon there are people like this everywhere. And I feel the pain for all of you. 
So Todd Brakefield, if you are by some chance out there, I have not forgotten.
Sorry for the novel guys, I've been reading this for a while now.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (limpdik8)*

Wow 2 stolen cars from Charlotte (funny thing is i don't remember doing time there.)
I would also ask that you get your facts right before you make these kind of statements.
See the thing is I bought these cars your talking about and the person who your getting you info from is a real bitter person.
Rodney is bitter because he made deals on both cars with me for a company he once worked for (ask him why he's not there any more)
He sold me a great line of shi- to get me to buy both cars once the the deal was done neither car was nearly as told.
If you want to get into who screwed who as him about all the parts that where missing of both of these cars that I was told where there.
I guess this is why both these car where sold to me at 10pm it's real hard to spot everything in the dark.
Neither one of these car where or are stolen the blue gti was paid in full when it was picked up if you would like dispute this fact bring it on.
The only thing that was not paid for w/ this car was Rodney wanted a little something for himself for making the deal, and he would have gotten what he asked for had he not lied about the car and the deal.
As for the white jetta this car was paid for in full also when it was picked up.
But again Your boy Rodney lied and had taken alot parts from the car (also why I think he lost his job) once the car was back in tampa and we discovered that this car was not as discribed we stoped payment on the bank check contacted the place the car was bought from and agreed on a lower price witch was paid right then and there.
If you have facts please let's see them because I do I have the cashed checks for both cars and title for blue car and bill of sale for the white car .
See ya


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

I guess your proud of doing time? or just never convicted in charlotte?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

It is all amazing how things come full circle and people still seem to end up doing business with people like you and getting screwed over and over and over again. First off, thanks for the kind words

I would also ask that you get your facts right before you make these kind of statements. See the thing is I bought these cars your talking about and the person who your getting you info from is a real bitter person. the best). My only concern is the tricks and scams that you use to screw over customers.
Rodney is bitter because he made deals on both cars with me for a company he once worked for (ask him why he's not there any more).
Yes, I don't work there anymore, reason being, I have a engineering degree and make more money per year than you half ass high school diploma.
He sold me a great line of shi- to get me to buy both cars once the the deal was done neither car was nearly as told.
As for the GTI, it was as complete as agreed on, without lights on the front, installed Golf lights to get him home. He brought a speedo, a seat and two tail lamps and a Euro intake cam (part of the agreement).
If you want to get into who screwed who as him about all the parts that where missing of both of these cars that I was told where there.
I guess this is why both these car where sold to me at 10pm it's real hard to spot everything in the dark. Neither one of these car where or are stolen the blue gti was paid in full when it was picked up if you would like dispute this fact bring it on.
I have the original fax transmittals in my filing cabinet, so don't think it hasn't been pushed to the courts, too bad that it will never go to trial.
The only thing that was not paid for w/ this car was Rodney wanted a little something for himself for making the deal, and he would have gotten what he asked for had he not lied about the car and the deal.
You asked about the car, i spoke the truth to what I knew was missing (two front regs and an alternator). Someone else had taken the rear regs and the wiring for them, this I was unaware of.
As for the white jetta this car was paid for in full also when it was picked up. But again Your boy Rodney lied and had taken alot parts from the car (also why I think he lost his job) once the car was back in tampa and we discovered that this car was not as discribed we stoped payment on the bank check contacted the place the car was bought from and agreed on a lower price witch was paid right then and there.
This isn't why I lost my job, once again, I went elsewhere, call John and ask him (704)393-8655, and ask him about Les, talk to Mike as well. The lower price was agreed on on MLK Day in '97, payment was never made on the Jetta, it went through several lawyers hands.
If you have facts please let's see them because I do I have the cashed checks for both cars and title for blue car and bill of sale for the white car .
See ya (In Hell)
I don't care about you or your scams, since I will never send or do business with you, seems funny that all of the brains in your business have always left to do bigger and better things, or at least honest ones. As for my bitterness, I am not, I really get a laugh at how you make your name by screwing up. In the end, you will get yours, God will take care of that. I have no gripe with you, you are the bitter and soured person that everyone likes to dislike.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Wow let's see we went from 2 stolen cars to almost just as i said.
Rodney I've never held any bad feeling for you just did'nt like being lied to about these cars.
Also did'nt like the way you acted when we had our deal at bug out.
You should have pulled me aside and talked to me instead of throwing a little fit.
But like you say it's all in the past.
See ya


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

Back to our other problems...
What is going on with the OBDI kits les? I am still in need of a cartech and injectors or a working chip. I have tried emailing you but get no response. I know you are reading this thread. Can you email me personally and settle this?
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (eurotechracing)*

Les,
Things are in the past, I have no bitter feeling on my part towards you. It just seems like you still manage to operate business on the low brow, which gives you an even more notorious reputation when dealing with customers. As stated, I dealt with you open and honest from the get go, which at one time, I did respect you as being a young and up and coming tuner. That respect was smeared by your actions and dishonesties. I have since moved on with my life and laugh at those who seem to keep ending up where I once was when dealing with such mannerisms. 
My respect can only be earned, as the respect that I have gained has been through open and honest dealings, that anyone on the Vortex or in the VW/Audi community knows. My business is ran with the utmost concern to please the customer, even if I loose out on profit. I take pride in being the enthusiast tuner that works with the best interest in the minds of the customers.
Your respect for me, I don't ask for, nor do I shutter at. If there is anything that I can do to be in your good graces, I will give it my utmost efforts to correct. As for my respect to you, things should be set right and the truth be told from you to me. I have nothing to ask forgiveness for, since I did pull you to the side at Manassas. Your answer was, and I quote "When I get f**ked, I f**k back twice as hard." When I left your booth, I knocked over some Neuspeed tag frames and that was it, I would pay for any damages. You handled the situation to a degree of extreme rage. Of which, I have paid for dearly, since I have since had surgery to correct twice. But now, I am better. My apologies are made and my damages have been paid for. Are you willing to pay for your actions and finish the deal that you promised on?
Well, the past is just that, the past. To you I wish a degree of forgiveness and hope that the VW community can learn to handle your history as well as I have.
Sincerely,
Rodney Huss


----------

